# Ir a por/Ir por



## gisele73

Tengo una duda con respecto a esto. En Latinoamérica, al menos en la mayoría de países decimos:

"Tengo que *ir por* él".

Pero he oído a españoles decir "Tengo que *ir a por* él".

La primera vez que lo oí me sonó muy raro y hasta ahora tengo duda respecto a cuál es la forma correcta de decirlo o si ambas formas son aceptadas.

Acabo de consultar el DRAE y, entra las tantas definiciones del verbo "ir" cita lo siguiente:

24. intr. ir a traer algo. Ir POR lana, POR leña

No cita ejemplos con "ir a por", así que deduzco que lo correcto es "ir por" pero de todos modos sigo teniendo algo de duda.

¿Que dicen ustedes?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Laia

Hola Gisele,
yo suelo *ir a por* cosas.

saludos y pásate por el forum de "congrats"


----------



## Wintermoon

Uy, pues tienes razón. Yo también siempre *he ido a por* cosas, pero lo he comprobado y parece ser que es correcto decir *ir por*!


----------



## diegodbs

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Tengo una duda con respecto a esto. En Latinoamérica, al menos en la mayoría de países decimos:
> 
> "Tengo que *ir por* él".
> 
> Pero he oído a españoles decir "Tengo que *ir a por* él".
> 
> La primera vez que lo oí me sonó muy raro y hasta ahora tengo duda respecto a cuál es la forma correcta de decirlo o si ambas formas son aceptadas.
> 
> Acabo de consultar el DRAE y, entra las tantas definiciones del verbo "ir" cita lo siguiente:
> 
> 24. intr. ir a traer algo. Ir POR lana, POR leña
> 
> No cita ejemplos con "ir a por", así que deduzco que lo correcto es "ir por" pero de todos modos sigo teniendo algo de duda.
> 
> ¿Que dicen ustedes?
> 
> Saludos y gracias


 
Tienes razón, en España siempre decimos "ir a por". Creo que hace ya muchos años hubo un debate en la RAE sobre esta expresión, no llegaron a ningún acuerdo y se mantuvo "ir por" como correcto, aunque muchos académicos y escritores defendían el uso de "ir a por".
Lo único que te puedo decir es que en España es prácticamente general el uso de "ir a por", quizás por influencia de "ir a....algún sitio" ---> "ir a....buscar algo" ----> "ir a ...por algo".
Sin embargo, en refranes conservamos el "ir por", ej: "ir por lana y salir trasquilado".


----------



## gisele73

Laia said:
			
		

> Hola Gisele,
> yo suelo *ir a por* cosas.
> 
> saludos y pásate por el forum de "congrats"



Mira que si no me decías nada sobre el foro de "congrats", yo ni enterada 

Gracias.


----------



## gisele73

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Ya tengo claro entonces que lo correcto es decir *"ir por"*. Lo que me hacía dudar es precisamente lo que dijo diegodbs sobre la influencia del "ir a algun lugar".

Una preguntita más, el "ir a por" que se usa en España, ¿suele usarse tanto para personas como para cosas, o solamente para cosas?

Saludos


----------



## diegodbs

gisele73 said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Ya tengo claro entonces que lo correcto es decir *"ir por"*. Lo que me hacía dudar es precisamente lo que dijo diegodbs sobre la influencia del "ir a algun lugar".
> 
> Una preguntita más, el "ir a por" que se usa en España, ¿suele usarse tanto para personas como para cosas, o solamente para cosas?
> 
> Saludos


 
Para cosas y para personas, decimos "voy a por agua" y "voy a por mi padre" (voy a buscar a mi padre).
No sabría explicarte por qué, pero si decimos "voy por mi padre" nos parece que ese "por" da la idea de "en lugar de, en sustitución de", y nos suena como si dijéramos "voy en lugar de mi padre, sustituyendo a mi padre". Es una cosa rara, y por eso preferimos usar "voy a por".
¡Qué le vamos a hacer!
También los españoles (cosa rara) cometemos errores, jajajajaja.
Un saludo Gisele.


----------



## gisele73

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Para cosas y para personas, decimos "voy a por agua" y "voy a por mi padre" (voy a buscar a mi padre).
> No sabría explicarte por qué, pero si decimos "voy por mi padre" nos parece que ese "por" da la idea de "en lugar de, en sustitución de", y nos suena como si dijéramos "voy en lugar de mi padre, sustituyendo a mi padre". Es una cosa rara, y por eso preferimos usar "voy a por".
> ¡Qué le vamos a hacer!
> También los españoles (cosa rara) cometemos errores, jajajajaja.
> Un saludo Gisele.



Gracias Diego


----------



## Dr. Quizá

También a mí me parece que no es lo mismo aunque a efectos prácticos puedan usarse ambas expresiones. Ej:

- "Voy por tí": tú eres el *motivo* de que vaya. Puede que no vaya a buscarte a tí, sino que sea para hacerte un favor.
- "Voy a por tí": tú eres el *objetivo* de que vaya. Voy a buscarte aunque no lo haga por tí sino por encargo de otro o por mí mismo.


----------



## Kaia

En Argentina, al menos en Buenos Aires, esta forma "voy a por algo/alguien"  no se usa.  Simplemente decimos "voy a buscar/traer a Juan/ el pan"


----------



## Dr. Quizá

La verdad es que yo tampoco suelo usarlo, sino una expresión contextual: "voy a buscar a Juan"/"voy a comprar pan".


----------



## Kaia

Dr.Quizá, mi abuela que era valenciana, siempre me decía "Ve a por el pan"...y me daba risa esa frase. Por lo que veo en España, no se usa tanto ahora?


----------



## diegodbs

Kaia said:
			
		

> Dr.Quizá, mi abuela que era valenciana, siempre me decía "Ve a por el pan"...y me daba risa esa frase. Por lo que veo en España, no se usa tanto ahora?


 
Se usa continuamente en España, ya lo he comentado antes. Siempre decimos "ir a por algo/alguien" con el significado de ir a buscar algo/alguien.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Bueno, yo no soy de Valencia, sino de bastante lejos  Creo que mi costumbre es más local (o menos neutra) que el "ir (a) por".


----------



## jess oh seven

conocía a un mexicano cuando estaba en España y esto le parecía raro también... o sea, él diría IR POR y allí en España IR A POR


----------



## 140278

Es un cierto matiz diferenciador que se presenta en España, supongo que se diferencian "ir por" de "ir a por", ¿no?

En América del Sur no he escuchado "ir a por", los españoles tal vez lo usen también fuera de la Península pues es una manera de identificarse como penninsular.

*Saludos*


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

diegodbs said:
			
		

> En España siempre decimos "ir a por".
> Lo único que te puedo decir es que en España es prácticamente general el uso de "ir a por", quizás por influencia de "ir a....algún sitio" ---> "ir a....buscar algo" ----> "ir a ...por algo".


 


			
				diegodbs said:
			
		

> Para cosas y para personas, decimos "voy a por agua" y "voy a por mi padre" (voy a buscar a mi padre).
> No sabría explicarte por qué, pero si decimos "voy por mi padre" nos parece que ese "por" da la idea de "en lugar de, en sustitución de", y nos suena como si dijéramos "voy en lugar de mi padre, sustituyendo a mi padre".


 


			
				Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> También a mí me parece que no es lo mismo aunque a efectos prácticos puedan usarse ambas expresiones. Ej:
> - "Voy por tí": tú eres el *motivo* de que vaya. Puede que no vaya a buscarte a tí, sino que sea para hacerte un favor.
> - "Voy a por tí": tú eres el *objetivo* de que vaya. Voy a buscarte aunque no lo haga por tí sino por encargo de otro o por mí mismo.


 
Em México también usamos siempre "ir por" aunque ahora me resulta bastante lógico "ir a por", aunque me suena muy mal 

Saludos


----------



## Duska Radivojevic

Maria Moliner Diccionario de uso del español (1986):
A POR. La legitimidad del empleo de esta expresión con el significado de "a buscar" o "a traer" ("fue a por agua") está en litigio: la G.R.A. la condena expresamente como solecismo; pero no foaltam gramáticos y escritores, por ejemplo Azorín y Unamuno, que no encuentran fundada esa condenación o que no se someten a ella. Se aduce a su favor que el español no repugna el uso conjunto de dos preposiciones cuando hay una suma lógica de sus significados ("por detrás, por entre las nubes, de entre los escombros") e, incluso, aunque no los haya ("por ante mí"); esto es cierto y podría añadirse que la frase inversa de la condenada, "de por" ha pasado sin condenación expresa de la Academia ("vengo de por agua"); también se aduce que su uso es necesario en ocasiones para evitar anfibologías, ya que no es lo mismo decir "voy a menudo a su casa por él" (por consideración a él) que "voy a menudo a su casa a por él" (a buscarle). Ésta última razón no tiene consistencia, pues, entonces, habría que decir con mucho más motivo "le mandé a con el enfermo" en vey de "con enfermo". La verdad es que el oído acepta en unos casos y rechaza en otros la yuxtaposición de preposiciones; ahora bien, la preposición de "a por" viene siendo un tópico escolar, igual que, por ejemplo, la de "me se" y su uso puede constituir una originalidad entre los escritores, pero las personas instruidas la evitan aún sin tener conciencia del veto académico. 

Manuel Seco: Diccionario del español actual (1999):
A POR - en busca de / Matute _Memoria 109:_ Borja se levantó de un salto y se fue a por más vino.

Un saludo, D.


----------



## Zalacaín

Según el diccionario de usos y dudas del español actual de José Martínez de sousa, el verbo "ir" admite construcciones con las siguientes preposiciones:

ir *a/hacia* Barcelona
ir *a por/por* pan
ir *bajo *palio
ir *con* cuentos
ir *contra* corriente
ir *de* compras
ir *para* allá
ir *en* coche
ir *sobre* alguien
ir *tras* el prófugo

Entiendo pues, que ambas construcciones son correctas. Estamos de nuevo ante distintos localismos.

Saludos,


----------



## Laia

Zalacaín said:
			
		

> Entiendo pues, que ambas construcciones son correctas. Estamos de nuevo ante distintos localismos.


 
La historia de nunca acabar...


----------



## perrodelmal

Zalacaín said:
			
		

> Según el diccionario de usos y dudas del español actual de José Martínez de sousa, el verbo "ir" admite construcciones con las siguientes preposiciones:
> 
> ir *a/hacia* Barcelona
> ir *a por/por* pan
> ir *bajo *palio
> ir *con* cuentos
> ir *contra* corriente
> ir *de* compras
> ir *para* allá
> ir *en* coche
> ir *sobre* alguien
> ir *tras* el prófugo
> 
> Entiendo pues, que ambas construcciones son correctas. Estamos de nuevo ante distintos localismos.
> 
> Saludos,


Me hiciste recordar mis clases de primaria, cuando nos hacían memorizar la letanía cantada de : a, ante, bajo, con, contra, de, desde, hacia.... etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





La verdad suena lógico todo lo que dicen, pero lo siento, "ir a por" me suena chistoso, raro, no sé, como si quisieras decir algo y la mitad te arrepentiste y mejor lo cambiaste por otra cosa, "voy aaaaaaaa.... no digo, por..." Será la costumbre. Jeje


----------



## alvarezp

Pensando en algunos ejemplos, y al yo no usar "a por", para mí es regla no usar dos preposiciones seguidas como parte de un construcción de complemento circunstancial. Pienso (sólo en este preciso momento) que es gramáticamente absurdo (ni siquiera incorrecto).

Pero estoy buscando un contraejemplo. ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## SpiceMan

Con un amigo a veces decimos (hablando incorrectamente a propósito), "voy para por comida!" o incluso "voy a para por comida". Creo haberlo escuchado alguna vez, en boca de otro además de nosotros dos, pero con el mismo sentido cómico, no es de uso generalizado. 


_Voy a (el restaurante) por comida._ Tener una cierta lógica, la tiene.

agregado:
"de a": 2 preposiciones, no sé si es común en otro lado, pero que se escucha bastante en Argentina, se escucha...

- ¿Y si invitamos a X y los amigos a la fiesta?
- Uhhh, pero es mucha gente
- ¡Por eso! La idea es hacer una fiesta de a muchos.

Si no comés de a poco te atragantás.

El obelisco se vé como de a 10 cuadras.

agregado2: 
"a que".
¡A que no sabés que te traje!
¡A que no sabés lo que me pasó!
¡A que no sabés... es una manera de desafiar al otro a que intente adivinar lo que traje, me paso, etc... 

tampoco sé si es localismo, o qué... ¡A que no saben ustedes tampoco!


----------



## alvarezp

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Con un amigo a veces decimos (hablando incorrectamente a propósito), "voy para por comida!" o incluso "voy a para por comida".
> 
> _Voy a (el restaurante) por comida._ Tener una cierta lógica, la tiene.



Tiene cierta lógica. Personalmente yo diría "voy para, por comida" o sea que le pondría una coma, puesto que indica dos ideas distintas, sólo que la estoy omitiendo por flojo. Me doy cuenta de que a veces al hablar hago esa artimaña sobre todo cuando ya se habló --digamos-- de "el restaurante del Sr. que me vendió la bicicleta" y no quiero volver a decir todo eso. Claro que tan fácil como decir "voy para ALLÁ por comida".



			
				SpiceMan said:
			
		

> agregado:
> "de a": 2 preposiciones...
> 
> ¡Por eso! La idea es hacer una fiesta de a muchos.
> 
> Si no comés de a poco te atragantás.
> 
> El obelisco se vé como de a 10 cuadras.



¡Bingo! Excelente contraejemplo. Se oye en México también. De primera instancia pienso que la "a" sale sobrando (y en otra la "de"), es un error y tendré que corregírmelo.



			
				SpiceMan said:
			
		

> agregado2:
> "a que".
> ¡A que no sabés que te traje!
> 
> tampoco sé si es localismo, o qué... ¡A que no saben ustedes tampoco!



"Que" *NO* es preposición. :-D Es un pronombre relativo.


----------



## Honeypum

Hola a todos,

Tal vez hayan tratado este tema con anterioridad, pero tengo una duda muy grande:

1) ¿solo en España utilizan la expresión "ir a por" o también en algún(os) otro(s) país(es) de habla hispana es utilizada?
Ejemplos:
"Voy a por agua" 
"Vamos a por ellos"... ​2) ¿es correcto decir "a por", siendo dos preposiciones juntas?

En Argentina les puedo decir que "ir a por" no se utiliza jamás.

Saludos,


----------



## lazarus1907

Esto se ha discutido muchísimas veces. 


> *2.* *a por.* El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir, venir, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por:_ _«Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda» _(Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por:_ _«¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«_—_¿Te vas?_ [...] —_Sí, bajo a por tabaco»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]). En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de _a por, _pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales, como _para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por,_ etc., perfectamente normales. La secuencia_ a por _se explica por el cruce de las estructuras_ ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 A mí me enseñaron desde pequeño que lo correcto era "ir por", y así lo he venido usando desde entonces, pero en España es común oír la "a".

Más opiniones:





> Es incorrección frecuentemente cometida decir «ir a por» en vez de «ir por».
> María Moliner_ © Todos los derechos reservados_





> El esbozo de 1973, aunque reconoce que el empleo de esta locución (a por) ha progresado mucho incluso en la literatura, señala que «la conversación culta... suele sentirla como vulgar y procura evitarla». No hay, sin embargo, razón seria para censurar este uso, tan legítimo como otras combinaciones (de entre, por entre, para con, etc.) nunca repudiada por los gramáticos.[...] Es evidente la ventaja expresiva que posee a por; fui por ella es ambiguo, pues podría ser "fui a causa de ella" o "fui a buscarla". Fui a por ella es solamente fui a buscarla.*
> ir.*
> «ir POR pan» (sobre A por pan)
> Manuel Seco, Diccionario de dificultades de la lengua española.



Y por último:


> *3.4.* El uso de la coma tras las fórmulas de saludo en cartas y documentos es un anglicismo ortográfico que debe evitarse; en español se emplean los dos puntos (→ dos puntos, 1.4):  _Querido amigo, / Te escribo esta carta para comunicarte... _Debe ser: _Querido amigo: / Te escribo esta carta para comunicarte..._
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## lauranazario

Transfiero este hilo al foro de Sólo Español.
LN - Mod.


----------



## Honeypum

Me imaginaba que ya lo habíais discutido pero no encontré los foros respectivos, ¿me puedes pasar el link?

Tienes razón con lo del uso de la coma, gracias por recordármelo!


----------



## Fernando

La expresión "A por ellos", de infausta aunque reciente memoria, entiendo que cabe en esta discusión.

Por cierto, ¿esto no es del foro "Sólo Español"? 

Saludos (con punto).

AñadidO: Dejo la segunda frase para dejar constancia de la rapidez de Laura.


----------



## indigoio

Por acá nunca he escuchado o leído _a por_




			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> 3.4. El uso de la coma tras las fórmulas de saludo en cartas y documentos es un anglicismo ortográfico que debe evitarse; en español se emplean los dos puntos (? dos puntos, 1.4): Querido amigo, / Te escribo esta carta para comunicarte... Debe ser: Querido amigo: / Te escribo esta carta para comunicarte...


  
¡Excelente anotación Lazarus!


----------



## doddle

indigoio said:
			
		

> ¡Excelente anotación*,* Lazarus!


Pero creo que ahí sí se debería poner una coma.


----------



## lmrodriguezr

Existen algunos ejemplos de preposiciones consecutivas que, de algún modo, sustentan el correcto uso de *a por*; cabe señalar que yo mismo no uso esta figura, y su empleo causa molestia (también gracia) a mi oído.

No se si sean regionalismos, pero en Colombia, al menos, se emplean.  Algunos, incluso, figuran en el R.A.E.:

*Con*
- "Las personas *con entre* 12 y 15 años..." (Creo que este es un error causado por la imposibilidad de comas explicativas, aunque no sabría corregirlo sin cambiar demasiado la estructura, como "Las personas con edades entre 12 y 15 años...").

_*De*
- _En al menos dos contextos con _entre_:
· "Lo sacó *de entre *la multitud" (puede que el _de _sobre, igual se usa).
· "Las personas *de entre* 12 y 15 años..." (Igual que en _con entre_).
- "*De por* sí" (R.A.E.).
- "*De a* tres" (R.A.E., cita otro ejemplo: "*De a *bordo", aunque este modelo no lo reconocería aquí en Colombia).

_*Hasta*_:
- "*Hasta con* él iría" (Se puede reordenar:  "*Hasta *iría *con *él", aunque no significa lo mismo que el ejemplo; en el ejemplo se enfatiza en _él _como última opción de _con quién ir_; en la reorganización se enfatiza _ir _como la útima acción _qué efectuar con él_).

*Para*:
- "La primera lealtad del periodista es *para con* sus lectores" (podría eliminarse cualquiera de los dos, _para _o _con_, pero en ambos casos el resultado no es semánticamente idéntico al ejemplo).

*Por*:
- "Se deslizó *por entre *los hoyuelos", "lo ví *por entre* las rejas" (Se emplea bastante, aunque quizá serían equivalentes versiones sin _por _o sin _entre_, dependiendo del contexto).
- "*Por si *acaso" (R.A.E.).

*Según*:
- "*Según para *quién sea" (semejante al caso de _con entre_).

*Tras*:
- Con _de_, en al menos dos formas:
· "*Tras de* sí" (R.A.E).
· "*Tras de* venir tarde, regaña" (R.A.E., en Colombia su empleo es molesto, se desprecia casi como un error).

Saludos.
Luis Miguel.


----------



## irene.acler

Yo estudio español en la universidad, y siempre me han dicho che “ir por” es la forma correcta, pero que se suele decir también “ir a por”. Es más, mi gramática (Carrera Díaz) señala “ir a por” como muy frecuente, aunque sea censurada por algunas personas, pero no la indica como incorrecta.


----------



## lazarus1907

Hay muchas opiniones al respecto:


> *Ir por
> 2*  Ir a traer o *buscar una cosa: ‘Ve por tu abrigo’. Es incorrección frecuentemente cometida decir «ir a por» en vez de «ir por».
> 
> _María Moliner ©
> _


Manuel Seco explica que la RAE tachaba en 1931 de incorrecto el uso de «ir por», y en 1973, debido a que su uso había progresado en la literatura, señalaba que «la conversación culta .. suele sentirla como vulgar y procura evitarla». Pero el señor Seco continúa diciendo que no hay razón para censurarla, por su ventaja expresiva. Según él, Unamuno, Benavente, Casares defendían su uso, mientras que otros, como Galdós y Torrente se oponían a él. 



> *2.* *a por.* El uso de esta secuencia [...] con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, *se percibe como anómalo en el español de América*, donde se usa únicamente _por_. En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por._ En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de _a por, _pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales [...] perfectamente normales. La secuencia_ a por _se explica por el cruce de las estructuras_ ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Que cada uno elija la que más le guste.


----------



## david79

Recuerdo que mi libro de lengua hablaba de este caso, insólito por cuanto el uso de "a por" en España está tan extendido como contraindicado por las gramáticas. Recuerdo, también, que citaba el testimonio de un prestigioso escritor o gramático español (cuyo nombre no recuerdo) que defendía el uso de *_a por_, ya que permitía distinguir acciones distintas para el mismo verbo. El ejemplo que daba era:

_Voy a por la escalera_ (voy a buscar la escalera)
_Voy por la escalera_ (estoy subiendo la escalera)

Si la norma responde al uso, *_a por_ debería estar permitido en España, ya que es la única forma empleada de manera natural, incluso por la gente más culta.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Muy intersante el aporte de todos sobre este discutido tema.

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Pedro_X

alvarezp said:


> Pensando en algunos ejemplos, y al yo no usar "a por", para mí es regla no usar dos preposiciones seguidas como parte de un construcción de complemento circunstancial. Pienso (sólo en este preciso momento) que es gramáticamente absurdo (ni siquiera incorrecto).
> 
> Pero estoy buscando un contraejemplo. ¿Alguna idea?


 

Muchos;

- Voy al autobús; voy por (causa de) el autobús; voy por (andando por el interior de) el autobús; voy a por el autobús.

- Ir a la escalera; ir por (causa de) la escalera; ir por (andando por) la escalera; ir a por la escalera.

- No vengo por tu dinero = no vengo a por tu dinero o no vengo por causa de tu dinero.

- En un viaje. Ya voy por Tijuana (¿Voy por Tijuana o paso por Tijuana?). Imprecisión similar estuviera pasando por Albacete.

Yo encuentro el problema en la preposición "por". Se podría sustituir por buscar o recoger y quedaría todo claro cuando acompañara a verbos que expresaran movimiento.

"Ir por" lo encuentro en las películas americanas traducidas, sin duda, por americanos. Y me suena mal por impreciso. Dicen "vengo por ti" y no sé si es que viene por causa de, para estar con o para buscar a.

Aparte de lo anterior y ya puestos en esto de las traducciones, tampoco entiendo cuando en un lugar repleto, lleno, incluso atiborrado de gente dicen "estoy buscando a alguien", para decir que buscan a una persona.

Veo que hablamos con suficiente imprecisión como para que cada uno entienda lo que pueda. Vamos a terminar como con el inglés (idioma); si no es conocido ya el mensaje que quiere transmitir el emisor no se entiende el mensaje, Luego no usamos el idioma para transmitir ideas nuevas. Alguien habla y buscamos en nuestra memoria algún contenido que estimemos ajustado al sonido de marras. Si no encontramos nada, no entendemos. Lo encuentro adecuado para obedecer órdenes y poco más.

Saludos


----------



## Groo

¡Saludos!

Tengo una duda con unos compañeros desde hace unas semanas. ¿Cuál es la forma correcta: "ir por algo" o "ir a por algo"? Para mí siempre ha sido "ir *a* por algo" pero ya no estoy seguro.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Ana_Fi

Pues si lo buscas en la RAE, en la acepción 24 te encuentras que vale sin la "a":
*IR*
*24. *intr. *ir* a traer algo. _Ir __POR__ lana, __POR__ leña_

Ahora bien, lo que no encuentro es un ejemplo _con_ la "a" 

Saludos.


----------



## falbala84

En Argentina creo que lo normal es verlo sin _a_, pero aquí suelo oírlo con la preposición


----------



## mexicomida

joder, sin _a._ a menos que insertes un lugar después.
*ir a Grecia por pan. 
ir por pan.
*


----------



## Kane

Gramaticalmente hablando la forma correcta es ‘ir por’, pero algunos gramáticos (si hay interés buscaré el artículo, lo tengo por casa pero ahora no me acuerdo dónde) opinan que la forma ‘ir a por’ es en ciertos casos más clara. Por ejemplo: _Juan irá por la escalera_. ¿Quiero decir que Juan pasará por la escalera o que Juan irá a buscar la escalera? Si digo _Juan irá a por la escalera_, todos sabemos que irá a buscarla.


Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Chicos, las dos versiones son correctas/están aceptadas oficialmente. Acá tienen la "opinión" de la RAE (Consultas Lingüísticas -> Preguntas más frecuentes).

Saludos
____________
EDIT: si buscás un poco en el diccionario de la casa, seguro que encontrarás varios otros hilos sobre el tema.


----------



## Groo

Todos estos años usando mal el verbo, lo que hay que ver 
Me gusta el apunte de Kane. En ese caso sí estoy acostumbrado a oir "ir por" y no me resulta extraño.
¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Namarne

Abundando en la opinión de Sigianga, esto dice el DPD: 

*a por.* El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir, venir, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por:_ _«Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda» _(Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por:_ _«¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«_—_¿Te vas?_ [...] —_Sí, bajo a por tabaco»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]). En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de _a por, _pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales, como _para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por,_ etc., perfectamente normales. La secuencia_ a por _se explica por el cruce de las estructuras_ ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.


----------



## zebedee

mexicomida said:


> joder, sin _a._




[en clave de humor]No, el verbo joder siempre va con a. 

_Ex: No jodas a tus vecinos, te pueden jugar una mala pasada.
_
[/en clave de humor]


Y ahora en serio con mi sombrero de Moderator puesto:

 Por favor, mexicomida, intenta expresarte de una forma más amable con tus compañeros. El uso de tacos no es bienvenido en los foros. El hecho de que tú no hayas oído esta expresión no quiere decir que no sea correcta, como habrás visto por los posts de Sigianga y Namarne. Y muchísimo menos es motivo para usar un lenguaje tan tajante. Queda mucho mejor decir, por ejemplo:

"Donde yo vivo se dice _ir por_ sin _a_. Nunca he oído _ir a por_."


Gracias por tu comprensión y tu colaboración.

zebedee
Moderator


----------



## mexicomida

zebedee said:


> "Donde yo vivo se dice . . .



joder muy vulgarmente. lo siento por ofenderos, si lo he hecho, pero no quiero que me perdonáis por usar dicha palabra. en el futuro seré más descriptivo con mis sugerencias.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

*ir a por* es una de esas expresiones que identifican a los hablantes españoles.
En España es absolutamente habitual, y como ya han explicado está admitida, sin duda por la extensión de su uso.
En Canarias suena "peninsular" pero tampoco estoy muy seguro de que la gente diga "voy por agua".
Creo más bien que ninguna de las dos se usa mucho y en ese caso se usan otras expresiones como "voy a coger/ traer / buscar agua o lo que sea.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Hay varios hilos al respecto. Al final de la página vienen más.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=83997&highlight=ir+a+por


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Hola amigos. ¿El final de esta frase, es correcta?

 Su laúd había quedado en la mazmorra pero no quiso regresar a por él.

      Espero que me ayuden. Gracias. Gustavo.-


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá diríamos:

Su laúd había quedado en la mazmorra pero no quiso regresar por él.


----------



## Pinairun

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá diríamos:
> 
> Su laúd había quedado en la mazmorra pero no quiso regresar por él.


 

Yo encuentro un matiz diferente en cada una de las dos expresiones.

Si digo: _Regreso *por ti,*_ entiendo que he vuelto a algún sitio porque allí está la persona que amo, porque quiero estar con él, porque él me lo ha pedido. Vuelvo para quedarme. Para hablar con él. Él es la causa de que yo regrese.

Pero si digo: _Regreso *a por ti,*_ quiero decir, por ejemplo, que me había ido al cine mientras tú hacías las compras en el supermercado y ahora vuelvo a recogerte para irnos juntos a casa.

Ya me doy cuenta de que los ejemplos son un poco simples, pero intento explicar la diferencia que percibo entre poner la preposición "a" y no ponerla.

Ya sé que hay discusiones entre gramáticos y literatos acerca del uso de "a por", pero a fuerza de oirlo se incorpora en el lenguaje y se termina aceptándolo como bueno.
Yo todavía no sé si se debe decir o no así.
Un saludo


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Encontré que desde 1874, la Gramática académica la "declaró" solecismo, por juntarse dos preposiciones: A por.


 IR A POR, está mal dicho, que no les agarre IRA POR esto.

Saludos. Gustavo.- (ALguien quiere venIR A POR tarse mal?)


----------



## Pinairun

gustavo_arg_g said:


> Encontré que desde 1874, la Gramática académica la "declaró" solecismo, por juntarse dos preposiciones: A por.
> 
> 
> IR A POR, está mal dicho, que no les agarre IRA POR esto.
> 
> Saludos. Gustavo.- (ALguien quiere venIR A POR tarse mal?)


 
Si el motivo de "declarar" solecismo era solamente por el hecho de ir dos preposiciones juntas, sigo sin entender por qué "pueden combinarse dos preposiciones para matizar la referencia que se pretede dar a entender en:

Se veía escapar al toro (...) por entre los toreros. Pío Baroja, _La busca_
Le siguieron incrédulos buscando por entre los arcos. Ramón Gómez de la Serna, _El secreto del acueducto_.
Yo tengo para entre mí que (...) no puede ni compararse. Miguel Delibes, _Castilla habla_.
En el cementerio (...) prestan servicio fuerzas de a pie y de a caballo. Camilo José Cela, _San Camilo_.
Él, de por sí, no movía las tripas. Alonso Zamora Vicente, _Vegas bajas_.
No recibe a nadie hasta por la tarde.
Fue muy bueno para con todos."

Lo entrecomillado está copiado de la Gramática de la Lengua Española, de la RAE, Colección Nebrija y Bello.
Sin embargo, esta misma Gramática dice que "aunque es muy frecuente en la lengua oral, se evita a veces en la expresión culta el uso de la combinación 
a por: _Vete a por la leche_.

Y el María Moliner, Diccionario de Uso del Español, dice que la frase inversa de "ir a por" ("venir de por") ha pasado sin condenación expresa de los gramáticos, poniendo como ejemplo: _Vengo de por agua._
Es decir, que puedo venir de por agua, pero no puedo ir a por agua, tengo que ir por ella.
¡Estos gramáticos!


----------



## Pinairun

Pinairun said:


> Si el motivo de "declarar" solecismo era solamente por el hecho de ir dos preposiciones juntas, sigo sin entender por qué "pueden combinarse dos preposiciones para matizar la referencia que se pretede dar a entender en:
> 
> Se veía escapar al toro (...) por entre los toreros. Pío Baroja, _La busca_
> Le siguieron incrédulos buscando por entre los arcos. Ramón Gómez de la Serna, _El secreto del acueducto_.
> Yo tengo para entre mí que (...) no puede ni compararse. Miguel Delibes, _Castilla habla_.
> En el cementerio (...) prestan servicio fuerzas de a pie y de a caballo. Camilo José Cela, _San Camilo_.
> Él, de por sí, no movía las tripas. Alonso Zamora Vicente, _Vegas bajas_.
> No recibe a nadie hasta por la tarde.
> Fue muy bueno para con todos."
> 
> Lo entrecomillado está copiado de la Gramática de la Lengua Española, de la RAE, Colección Nebrija y Bello.
> Sin embargo, esta misma Gramática dice que "aunque es muy frecuente en la lengua oral, se evita a veces en la expresión culta el uso de la combinación
> a por: _Vete a por la leche_.
> 
> Y el María Moliner, Diccionario de Uso del Español, dice que la frase inversa de "ir a por" ("venir de por") ha pasado sin condenación expresa de los gramáticos, poniendo como ejemplo: _Vengo de por agua._
> Es decir, que puedo venir de por agua, pero no puedo ir a por agua, tengo que ir por ella.
> ¡Estos gramáticos!


 
No es por retomar esta discusión, pues me parece que ya ha dado bastante de sí. Es que me gustaría saber qué opinan sobre la forma inversa de "ir por": "Venir de por" y su relación con la no aconsejada "ir a por".

Hay muchos detractores de "ir a por", pero ¿Sobre la base de qué? ¿Qué hay de malo o de incorrecto comparándolo con los demás ejemplos "correctos" con doble preposición, sobre todo éste de "venir de por? 

¿Tendría que abrir un hilo nuevo con "venir de por" ?

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Namarne

Pinairun said:


> Hay muchos detractores de "ir a por", pero ¿Sobre la base de qué? ¿Qué hay de malo o de incorrecto comparándolo con los demás ejemplos "correctos" con doble preposición, sobre todo éste de "venir de por?


Como lo que pides son opiniones, particularmente me quedo con el comentario del DPD que recoge lazarus1907 en el post 26. (Ahí parece admitirse la combinación.)


----------



## Pinairun

Namarne said:


> Como lo que pides son opiniones, particularmente me quedo con el comentario del DPD que recoge lazarus1907 en el post 26. (Ahí parece admitirse la combinación.)


 

Gracias, Namarne.
Ya había leído el post 26,  pero mis dudas no quedan despejadas. Tampoco quiero ser más papista que el Papa, pero me parece que  "ir a por" es  la hermanita pobre a la que han dejado colarse por compasión,  y no en todos los sitios.

Mi argumento es que si "a" sigue a un verbo de movimiento como "ir", _ir a_, indica que alguien se dirige a algún lugar, 
(Y pongo un ejemplo: _He ido a la lechería a comprar leche_. Está bíen ¿no?)

y, a la inversa, ocurre lo mismo con "de", que si acompaña a "venir", _venir de_,  significa que alguien procede de algún lugar.
(Y pongo un ejemplo: _Vengo de la lechería de comprar leche_.)

entonces,  ¿cómo es correcto decir: "Vengo de por leche" y no lo es Voy a por leche"?

¿Es lógica mi duda? ¿O me estoy yendo de madre?

Saludos


----------



## gustavo_arg_g

Pinairun said:


> entonces, ¿cómo es correcto decir: "Vengo de por leche" y no lo es Voy a por leche"?
> 
> ¿Es lógica mi duda? ¿O me estoy yendo de madre?
> 
> Saludos


 
  Extraordinario Pinairum. 

                   Gustavo.-


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pinairun said:


> Gracias, Namarne.
> Ya había leído el post 26, pero mis dudas no quedan despejadas. Tampoco quiero ser más papista que el Papa, pero me parece que "ir a por" es la hermanita pobre a la que han dejado colarse por compasión, y no en todos los sitios.
> 
> Mi argumento es que si "a" sigue a un verbo de movimiento como "ir", _ir a_, indica que alguien se dirige a algún lugar,
> (Y pongo un ejemplo: _He ido a la lechería a comprar leche_. Está bíen ¿no?)
> 
> y, a la inversa, ocurre lo mismo con "de", que si acompaña a "venir", _venir de_, significa que alguien procede de algún lugar.
> (Y pongo un ejemplo: _Vengo de la lechería de comprar leche_.)
> 
> entonces, ¿cómo es correcto decir: "Vengo de por leche" y no lo es Voy a por leche"?
> 
> ¿Es lógica mi duda? ¿O me estoy yendo de madre?
> 
> Saludos


 
Pero no es incorrecto, como dice el post 26.

Por lo menos por estos rumbos sí suena rarísimo, y tal vez sea porque en el primer caso la frase completa se entiende sin la doble preposición:

Voy por leche.
Voy a la leche.

En el segundo tal vez se acepte el uso de la doble preposición por la elisión de una parte de la frase.

Mi opinión.


----------



## Polizón

Hola a todos:
A mí no me suena bien el uso de la doble preposición. De hecho no la suelo escuchar ni leer. Será que por acá no se usa mucho. 
Lo de "ir a por" es solamente de españoles. Y no de todos. Según la RAE no por lo menos de los "habla culta".
En América nos suena totalmente extraño e inmediatamente lo relacionamos con España. Es el sello típico, como el acento español. 
El ejemplo contrario puesto por Pinairun me suena, sencillamente raro. 
Saludos,
Polizón.


----------



## Pinairun

Polizón said:


> Hola a todos:
> A mí no me suena bien el uso de la doble preposición. De hecho no la suelo escuchar ni leer. Será que por acá no se usa mucho.
> Lo de "ir a por" es solamente de españoles. Y no de todos. Según la RAE no por lo menos de los "habla culta".
> En América nos suena totalmente extraño e inmediatamente lo relacionamos con España. Es el sello típico, como el acento español.
> El ejemplo contrario puesto por Pinairun me suena, sencillamente raro.
> Saludos,
> Polizón.


 
Y el *María Moliner*, *Diccionario de Uso del Español*, dice que la frase inversa de "ir a por" ("venir de por") ha pasado sin condenación expresa de los gramáticos, poniendo como ejemplo: _*Vengo de por agua.*_

El ejemplo no es mío, que conste, que yo me he limitado a transcribir lo que dice el diccionario.

Aparte de los diferentes usos de acá y de allá, me sigo preguntando por qué es considerada no culta una y no la otra, siendo su inversa. Alguna razón habrá, digo yo.


----------



## v2379

Y además de lo resumido por Zalacaín, hay un dicho que dice:

"Ir por lana, y salir trasquilado". Hace referencia a intentar cumplir un objetivo que posteriormente no se cumple.

No estaba incluido, y en Navarra se utiliza.


----------



## Namarne

Polizón said:


> Lo de "ir a por" es solamente de españoles. Y no de todos. Según la RAE no por lo menos de los "habla culta".


La RAE dice: "en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por_." De ahí a decir que el empleo de "ir a por" no es propio de españoles de habla culta...  
En el mismo párrafo, el ejemplo de la RAE de empleo de "a por" es una cita de Carmen Martín Gaite... 
(Y conste que a mí me parece más elegante la supresión de la "a", pero eso es una preferencia ante dos opciones perfectamente correctas.)


----------



## lamartus

Pues después de leer el hilo sigo pensando que ambas formas tienen significados diferentes:

- Fui por ti al cine- Tú eres la razón de que fuera. Si por mí hubiera sido seguro que no había visto la película .

- Fui a por ti al cine- Fui a buscarte a la puerta del cine para llevarte a casa.

Me pasa un poco como a Pedro_X en cuanto al mensaje ambiguo, si me dicen "voy por ti" no sé si debo prepararme para salir o soy la razón de que ese alguien venga donde yo estoy. 

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> _*Vengo de por agua.*_


 
Sigo sin entender que pueda significar esa frase.

Lo más que llego a concluir es que alguien "viene disfrazado de "agua"".

Qué bueno que hayas avivado el hilo, así alguien me explicará que significa la frase esta.

Y también estoy de acuerdo con polizón, la mayoría de las frases que citatste con doble preposición no son usuales en México. 

¿"Pare entre mí"?


----------



## Namarne

mirx said:


> _*Vengo de por agua.*_
> Sigo sin entender qu*é* pueda significar esa frase.


_Vuelvo__ de buscar agua_. 
A tu servicio.


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Yo estaba como Mirx, y me quedo con una duda, ¿cómo dirían entonces en España por ejemplo si alguien lo manda su mamá, (o su jefe o quien sea) a recoger algo o a alguien? Es decir, ¿cómo le dirían a la persona que les va a dar eso que van a recoger? 

¿"Vengo por la leche"? porque según entiendo por lo que se ha escrito aquí, la razón por la que usan "a por" es porque del verbo "ir" sigue "a", y del verbo "venir" sigue "de", así que no dirían "vengo a por la leche", ¿o sí? (yo, de hecho, había interpretado que ese era el uso que daban a "venir de por" y que dirían "vengo de por la leche", pero después de la explicación de Namarne ya me queda claro que no es así , pero al aclararme esa duda me quedó la otra ).

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Polizón

Namarne said:


> La RAE dice: "en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por_." De ahí a decir que el empleo de "ir a por" no es propio de españoles de habla culta...
> En el mismo párrafo, el ejemplo de la RAE de empleo de "a por" es una cita de Carmen Martín Gaite...
> (Y conste que a mí me parece más elegante la supresión de la "a", pero eso es una preferencia ante dos opciones perfectamente correctas.)


 
Bueno, me corrijo entonces; lo que aseveré no es exacto, pero sigue siendo preferencia de la norma culta la supresión de _"a"_ en la frase en cuestión.
Lamartus ve en la frase una distinción que podría ser válida -desde mi perspectiva- solamente si los españoles (quedó claro que solamente en España hablan así) la usaran realmente en los contextos que ella cita. Pero que yo sepa, en la madre patria dicen "ir a por" para cualquier cosa. 
"Vamos a por un café". No veo cuál pueda ser el sentido, sino el de ir a tomar/buscar/conseguir un café. 
De este lado del mundo, decimos "vamos por un café" o "vamos a tomar/buscar/conseguir un café". Ponermos el verbo sin más.
El asunto es que si la RAE acepta las dos formas (aunque prefiera una de ellas) no hay más que decir. Eso sí, si alguno de los participantes en este hilo no habla español como lengua materna y viene a América Latina, ni se les ocurra decir: "ir a por", pues no es de uso acá. Tampoco lo van a crucificar ni mucho menos, solamente quedará claro que aprendió español en España o con un súbdito del reino. Ya lo dije antes: es el sello característico de los españoles (la mayoría al menos, creo) tanto como el acento o la diferencia entre _"s"_ y _"z"_ que en América no hacemos. 
Un saludo cordial.
Polizón.


----------



## Jellby

Polizón said:


> "Vamos a por un café". No veo cuál pueda ser el sentido, sino el de ir a tomar/buscar/conseguir un café.



Pues está claro: "vamos por un café" quiere decir que vamos a cambio de un café, o incluso atravesando una cafetería.


----------



## Namarne

Polizón said:


> solamente quedará claro que aprendió español en España o con un súbdito del reino


Qué horror, pobrecillo.


----------



## lamartus

Jellby said:


> Pues está claro: "vamos por un café" quiere decir que vamos a cambio de un café, o incluso atravesando una cafetería.



 Así es. Vale la distinción que hice antes para este caso también.

Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

lamartus said:


> Así es. Vale la distinción que hice antes para este caso también.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Me da la impresión que he sido vapuleado .
Bueno, esa sutil diferencia, aquí (en América Latina) no la percibimos. No la critico, sencillamente dejo en claro que es un sello típico español, como para los españoles les es fácil distinguir por la forma de hablar quien proviene de América. Son expresiones españolas típicas como el clásico: "Vale".
Un cordial saludo.
Polizón .


----------



## Ynez

Otro hilo sobre el tema:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=92036


----------



## Pinairun

gustavo_arg_g said:


> Encontré que desde 1874, la Gramática académica la "declaró" solecismo, por juntarse dos preposiciones: A por.
> 
> 
> IR A POR, está mal dicho, que no les agarre IRA POR esto.
> 
> Saludos. Gustavo.- (ALguien quiere venIR A POR tarse mal?)


 
Del DRAE, Consultas más habituales: 
*Ir por agua *o* ir a por agua*
El uso de la secuencia de preposiciones _a por_ tras verbos que indican movimiento, como _ir, venir, volver, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, es hoy normal en el español de España, donde es corriente decir _Ve a por agua, Salgo a por el pan, Volvió a por el paraguas. _En el español de América, en cambio, este uso se percibe como anómalo y sigue siendo general allí el empleo exclusivo, en estos casos, de la preposición _por:_ _Ve por agua, Salgo por el pan, Volvió por el paraguas_.

*No hay razones lingüísticas para condenar el uso de a por, tan legítimo como* el de otras combinaciones de preposiciones nunca censuradas, como _para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, *de por,*_ etc. La secuencia_ a por _(documentada ya en textos españoles de los siglos XVI y XVII) se explica por el cruce de las estructuras_ ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.

Por otra parte, el uso de ambas preposiciones, frente al empleo aislado de _por, _resuelve en muchos casos *problemas de ambigüedad*; así, la oración _Voy por mi hijo_ puede significar ‘voy a buscar a mi hijo’, ‘voy en lugar de mi hijo’, ‘voy en favor o por el bien de mi hijo’ o ‘voy porque me lo ha pedido mi hijo’; mientras que la oración _Voy a por mi hijo_ solo puede significar ‘voy a buscar a mi hijo’.

Saludos


----------



## Helmuth

*Bueno, creo que no hay nada que discutir, la forma correcta es "voy por ella" y la forma incorrecta es  "voy a por ella". Según la DRAE, fue incorrecta, es incorrecta y seguirá siendo mal hablada y usada (hasta que algún día se decidan por aceptarlo, aunque difícil), específicamente en "ir A POR alguien". Y si, es verdad que suena rarísimo, feo, y además ilógico que se use A + POR juntas.

No se discute que SEAN CORRECTAS:
voy a algún lugar
voy a correr
voy a casa de una amiga

voy por él 
voy por algo

El hecho de que se hable en un solo lugar no implica que sea correcto, es un error asumido y aceptado como tal e igual se sigue usando sin problemas.*


----------



## Polizón

Hola:
Si la construcción gramatical académicamente correcta es "ir por..." es difícil que la RAE la recoja. Hoy en día, no la censura, pero tampoco la defiende. Y es que solamente una parte de españoles la usan.
Los riesgos de anfibología existen en muchos idiomas. El español no es la excepción. Muchos se corrigen con una tilde, como en el caso de "sólo" (aplicable al lenguaje escrito, pues no hay ocasión de solicitar mayor precisión).
El lema de la RAE es "limpia fija y da esplendor"; como pueden ver, no va a imponer una regla para que los hispanohablantes cambien su forma de hablar, sino al revés, el modo de hablar de una mayoría puede integrarse al DRAE o a otra de los textos editados por la RAE. 
Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Polizón said:


> [...]Son expresiones españolas típicas como el clásico: "Vale".[...].


Vaya, los chilenos también decimos _vale_ y no creo que automáticamente pensemos en el español de España al hacerlo.
Eso sí, no decimos _ir a por_ ni _venir de por_ que nos resultan construcciones extrañas. En algún hilo por ahí, de los muchos en los que se ha tratado el tema, intentando expresar nuestra percepción de la mentada construcción, decía yo que _ir a por_ sólo nos suena rara, pero no nos ayuda a evitar la ambigüedad (_ir en busca de_, _ir a causa de_, _ir en lugar de_, etc.), ya que la preposición _a_ insertada allí no conlleva para nosotros ningún significado útil; para expresar inequívocamente lo que queremos decir, creo que normalmente en Hispanoamérica construimos alrededor de alguno de los verbos que expresan claramente la idea:

- _Voy a buscar a Juan (voy a por Juan)_
- _Voy a recoger a Juan (voy a por Juan)
- Voy en lugar de Juan
- Voy a causa de Juan
_etcétera.

La mayor parte de las veces, sin embargo, confiamos en el contexto.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Es incorrecto decir *a por*.
*No se usan dos preposiciones juntas.*
No importa cómo lo usen los españoles, que también dicen /madriz/ /alético/ (por atlético) y otras...


----------



## Namarne

Calambur said:


> *No se usan dos preposiciones juntas.*


_Eligió la rosa *de entre* otras muchas flores. 
Avanzaba con dificultad *por entre* los matorrales. 
Tras el accidente quedó maltrecho *de por* vida. 
No me gusta usar afirmaciones tajantes *para con* el resto de foreros. 

_


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

Calambur said:


> Es incorrecto decir *a por*.
> *No se usan dos preposiciones juntas.*
> No importa cómo lo usen los españoles, que también dicen /madriz/ /alético/ (por atlético) y otras...



Bueno, yo creo que ése no puede ser el criterio de evaluación, porque ¿qué tiene que ver la pronunciación de Madrid o atlético (suponiendo que la pronunciación en España sea como dices, que yo nunca la he escuchado así) con _ir a por_? Non sequitur, creo que le llaman. Entiendo que, en mayor o menor medida, todos tenemos la tendencia a "naturalizar" nuestro dialecto del español, pero tenemos que andarnos con tiento.

Por otra parte, aunque yo no lo uso, entiendo perfectamente cuando algún amigo español utiliza _ir a por_, y no me causa ningún prurito; si acaso, me provoca curiosidad de saber si hay matices en el uso de la expresión. Es como decía mi abuelita, _en San Juan también hace aire_ (perdónenla, quería decir _viento_), o como dice mi otra abuelita, _en todos lados se cuecen habas_. Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

*Namarme:* perdón, pero a mí sí me gusta hacer afirmaciones tajantes *ante* (dirigidas *a*) el resto de los foreros. 
Veo en los diferentes foros (soy nueva esto) que muchos dicen "a mí me parece...", "yo creo que..." y eso no ayuda al que pregunta, que necesita una respuesta concreta y no una opinión.

Con las preposiciones (y con otras lindezas del idioma) a veces sucede que para aplicarlas bien hay que darle un rodeo a la oración.
Insisto en que no se usan dos preposiciones juntas (aun si el bendito D.R.A.E. -o el D.P.D.- aprobara ese uso).

*Roberto: *Tenés razón al decir que lo de la pronunciación no se sigue respecto del asunto del uso de las dos preposiciones juntas. Pero te aclaro que, al escribir lo que escribí, mi intención fue decir "no creamos que todo lo que dicen los españoles es correcto solo porque son españoles". La lengua la hacemos entre todos, y por cierto yo también les entiendo cuando dicen "a por" y no me produce prurito alguno (es más, a veces lo digo -aunque en broma-). No obstante, la lengua escrita debería ser más cuidada que la hablada.
Por lo demás, no tengo nada contra los matices del castellano. En mi país se habla el rioplatense, y si, según tu abuelita, _en todas partes se cuecen habas_, según la mía (que era castellana) deberíamos completar el refrán diciendo _y_ _en mi casa a calderadas_ (no sabés -o sí- las cosas que se oyen por acá).

Saludos a ambos.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

_En mi casa las olladas_, es la réplica que se dice en mi pueblo. 

Sí, Calambur, estoy de acuerdo en que el español lo creamos todos, por eso hay que ser tolerante con las variaciones, incluso en la lengua escrita, cuando ésta sirve como representación de la lengua hablada, como lo hicieron Borges, Cortázar y tantísimos otros.  Lo que es más, nadie dijo que al ser una expresión usada en España era automáticamente correcta; al contrario, se estaba discutiendo el punto.

Pero bueno, paz y concordia. Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Calambur said:


> *Namarme:* perdón, pero a mí sí me gusta hacer afirmaciones tajantes *ante* (dirigidas *a*) el resto de los foreros.
> Veo en los diferentes foros (soy nueva esto) que muchos dicen "a mí me parece...", "yo creo que..." y eso no ayuda al que pregunta, que necesita una respuesta concreta y no una opinión.


Es cierto: una respuesta concreta, y si además es acertada, miel sobre hojuelas. 


> Insisto en que no se usan dos preposiciones juntas (aun si el bendito D.R.A.E. -o el D.P.D.- aprobara ese uso).


Ya veo. Pero mis ejemplos no estaban extraídos del DRAE. Tampoco pretendo que nadie se tome la molestia de decir por qué le parecen incorrectos. Pero si yo fuera el que pregunta, preferiría una opinión fundamentada y plausible a una afirmación sin mucha base. Si no, erróneamente, podría llegar a creer que quieren colarme una arbitrariedad. 

Y el que se pueda dar un rodeo para evitar dos preposiciones juntas no significa que no sea correcto usarlas, si están bien usadas. Solo significa que hay varias formas de decir lo mismo, o cosas muy parecidas. 
(Por cierto, esto es una mera opinión, y puedo estar equivocado, lo mismo que los señores de la Academia, que para mí saben mucho, desde luego mucho más que yo.)


----------



## Poixtan

Las 2 formas son correctas, depende de lo que estemos hablando y refiriendo, no compliquéis las cosas, como dicen los españoles.

Saludos


----------



## Ana_Fi

Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo en que es más útil para el que pregunta que seamos categóricos en las respuestas, pero siempre si sabemos citar una norma que nos respalde. Si no, es un poco arriesgado decir las cosas de manera absoluta, ¿no creéis? La forma de hablar en cada región es muy distinta. Lo que a mí me suena terriblemente mal, a otra persona le puede parecer más que correcto.

Pero a lo que vamos. En el caso que nos ocupa, he encontrado lo que dice la RAE (punto 5):
*2.* *a por.* El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir, venir, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por:_ _«Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda» _(Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por:_ _«¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«_—_¿Te vas?_ [...] —_Sí, bajo a por tabaco»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]). *En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de a por, pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales, como para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por, etc., perfectamente normales.* La secuencia_ a por _se explica por el cruce de las estructuras_ ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Es decir, es correcto decir "a por", pero si no estás en España, va a sonar raro


----------



## clares3

Hola
Jamás pensé que algo tan simple daría lugar a más de 80 intervenciones, total para concluir como hace Ana Fi (Hola, Ana Fi) "es correcto decir "a por", pero si no estás en España, va a sonar raro". ¿Eso era todo? Creo que hay cosas mucho más raras y aquí seguimos, a vueltas con ellas.


----------



## yrallih

I'm a little late to this thread - but I'm still confused. 

Entonces:
"Voy por el pan" y "Voy a por el pan" quieren decir lo mismo, que voy a comprar el pan, pero la primera frase se emplea en America Latina y la otra en Espana?


----------



## Pinairun

yrallih said:


> I'm a little late to this thread - but I'm still confused.
> 
> Entonces:
> "Voy por el pan" y "Voy a por el pan" quieren decir lo mismo, que voy a comprar el pan, pero la primera frase se emplea en America Latina y la otra en Espana?


 

No necesariamente es ir "a comprar" el pan.
Diríamos lo mismo para ir a buscarlo a la cocina con el fin de servirlo en el comedor, por ejemplo:

_Voy por el pan, está en la alacena. (Am.)_
_Voy a por el pan, está en la alacena. (Esp.)_

Lo demás lo tienes muy claro.


----------



## Helmuth

Realmente ese 'a por', suena y se ve rarito, sobra esa 'a'. A mi juicio, no tiene nada que hacer la 'a' ahí, tranquilamente puede ser: 'ir por', en vez de 'ir a por'
Dos preposiciones juntas, ¿pero a quién se le ocurre?
En fin, cada lugareño defiende su lugar y sus modismos.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Lugareño?



> *lugareño**, ña**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *adj. Natural de un *lugar* (‖ población pequeña). U. t. c. s.
> *2. *adj. Que habita en un *lugar* (‖ población pequeña). U. t. c. s.
> *3. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a los lugares o poblaciones pequeñas.
> *4. *adj. Propio y característico de ellos. _Costumbres lugareñas._


----------



## Jellby

Helmuth said:


> Dos preposiciones juntas, ¿pero a quién se le ocurre?



*Por de* pronto, a mí 
Yo soy un hombre *de a* pie, uno más *de entre* muchos, y no veo problemas en usar dos proposiciones seguidas, siempre que se mantengan las formas *para con* los demás, *hasta con* tres preposiciones he visto ejemplos...


----------



## Helmuth

Jellby said:


> *Por de* pronto, a mí
> Yo soy un hombre *de a* pie, uno más *de entre* muchos, y no veo problemas en usar dos proposiciones seguidas, siempre que se mantengan las formas *para con* los demás, *hasta con* tres preposiciones he visto ejemplos...



Pues, no se trata de poner por poner frases que según usted crea correcto o aceptado... 
Por ello, se trata de evitar cacofonías, muy desagradable al oído.
Aún la considero innecesaria esa a en "ir *a* por". No le veo ningún sentido aun con todas esas explicaciones sin convencer. En fin, cada loco con su tema


----------



## Jellby

Helmuth said:


> Pues, no se trata de poner por poner frases que según usted crea correcto o aceptado...
> Por ello, se trata de evitar cacofonías, muy desagradable al oído.
> Aún la considero innecesaria esa a en "ir *a* por". No le veo ningún sentido aun con todas esas explicaciones sin convencer. En fin, cada loco con su tema



Eso son otras razones. Lo que yo quería mostrar es que el argumento de "dos preposiciones seguidas" no es válido, porque no faltan ejemplos de dos preposiciones seguidas que nadie considera incorrectos. Otros motivos puedes ser discutibles.


----------



## Pinairun

Helmuth said:


> Pues, no se trata de poner por poner frases que según usted crea correcto o aceptado...
> Por ello, se trata de evitar cacofonías, muy desagradable al oído.
> Aún la considero innecesaria esa a en "ir *a* por". No le veo ningún sentido aun con todas esas explicaciones sin convencer. En fin, cada loco con su tema


 
¿Dónde está la cacofonía en "ir a por"?
¿Se produce en "ir *a Portugal*"? 
¿Y en "ir a *por tu* *gal*ardón"?


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> ¿Dónde está la cacofonía en "ir a por"?
> ¿Se produce en "ir *a Portugal*"?
> ¿Y en "ir a *por tu* *gal*ardón"?



Aquí sí hay algo de cacofonía, pero es inevitable:  *
Ir a apor*tar dinero.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Y en mis ejemplos?


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> ¿Y en mis ejemplos?



N-O, no.


----------



## Namarne

¿Entonces la frase "venga a Alemania este verano" es incorrecta? 

Gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> N-O, no.


 

Gracias, ManPaisa.
¡Qué alivio!


----------



## Pinairun

Namarne said:


> ¿Entonces la frase "venga a Alemania este verano" es incorrecta?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Esta es inevitable. No es incorrecta. 
Si fuera de otra manera, tendríamos que hablar por señas.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

A riesgo de resultar pesadísima, creo que esta combinación no se había presentado antes:

(Del Boletín de la Real Academia de la Historia)
"(...)
De aquí nació que empezaron á dar comisión al mismo Consejo de las Ordenes para conocer, á nombre de Sus Majestades, y en revista, de las súplicas interpuestas á sus sentencias *para ante* la real persona; y esto se hizo ya desde 1495 en la causa del comendador Cristóbal Méndez, como hemos visto..."

Helmuth, por lo visto juntar dos preposiciones viene de antiguo.


----------



## Helmuth

Pinairun said:


> A riesgo de resultar pesadísima, creo que esta combinación no se había presentado antes:
> 
> (Del Boletín de la Real Academia de la Historia)
> "(...)
> De aquí nació que empezaron á dar comisión al mismo Consejo de las Ordenes para conocer, á nombre de Sus Majestades, y en revista, de las súplicas interpuestas á sus sentencias *para ante* la real persona; y esto se hizo ya desde 1495 en la causa del comendador Cristóbal Méndez, como hemos visto..."
> 
> Helmuth, por lo visto juntar dos preposiciones viene de antiguo.



¡Mamma mía! Me sorprendo no por 'para ante', por supuesto. Son las 'á' (tildadas) ¡Qué horror!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

De la RAE:

*2.* *a por.* El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir, venir, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por:_ _«Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda» _(Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por:_ _«¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«_—_¿Te vas?_ [...] —_Sí, bajo a por tabaco»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]). En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de _a por, _pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales, como _para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por,_ etc., perfectamente normales. La secuencia_ a por _se explica por el cruce de las estructuras_ ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.


----------



## ManPaisa

> En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por_


 
Jamás he conocido un español, culto o no, que diga _*ir por*_ en este contexto.


----------



## Pinairun

Helmuth said:


> ¡Mamma mía! Me sorprendo no por 'para ante', por supuesto. Son las 'á' (tildadas) ¡Qué horror!


 
O sea que, después del lío de las dos preposiciones, ¿lo que te sorprende son las aes tildadas?


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> O sea que, después del lío de las dos preposiciones, ¿lo que te sorprende son las aes tildadas?


 
Eso se llama irse por las ramas...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Esta mañana en un taxi en Málaga, el taxista con evidente acento malagueño iba hablando por el móvil ( aunque esté prohibido) y le dijo a su mujer  " Cuando acabe este servicio voy por ustedes".
La moda del "a por" no ha llegado con fuerza a Andalucía.
Yo creo que es una innovación castellana que se ha ido extendiendo por España y que ya está plenamente asentada en la mayor parte de España, pero que en Andalucía todavía se sigue mayoritariamente la norma antigua.
En Canarias tampoco se usa el "a por".


----------



## ManPaisa

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> La moda del "a por" no ha llegado con fuerza a Andalucía.
> Yo creo que es una innovación castellana que se ha ido extendiendo por España y que ya está plenamente asentada en la mayor parte de España, pero que en Andalucía todavía se sigue mayoritariamente la norma antigua.
> En Canarias tampoco se usa el "a por".


 
Gracias por la información. He estado tres veces en Málaga y no me había percatado de ello. Quizá porque para mí lo diferente es que se incluya ese *a*.


----------



## Jellby

ManPaisa said:


> Jamás he conocido un español, culto o no, que diga _*ir por*_ en este contexto.



Recordemos que la "norma culta" no se refiere a cómo habla la gente que sabe cuál es la capital de Bielorrusia, sino al lenguaje que todos aspiramos alcanzar cuando hablamos (y sobre todo escribimos) en contextos más o menos formales.


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> Recordemos que la "norma culta" no se refiere a cómo habla la gente que sabe cuál es la capital de Bielorrusia, sino al lenguaje que todos aspiramos alcanzar cuando hablamos (y sobre todo escribimos) en contextos más o menos formales.


 
No sólo está recordado, sino que jamás lo *he olvidado*. 
¿Cuál es la capital de Bielorusia?


----------



## Aviador

ManPaisa said:


> [...] ¿Cuál es la capital de Bielorusia?



Pues, Minsk, obvio .

¡110 mensajes en el mismo hilo!  ¿Será un récord en este foro?
Releyendo las intervenciones de los colegas y tratando de tomar distancia, me parece que hay unanimidad entre los foristas hispanoamericanos en cuanto a su aversión al uso de dos o más preposiciones juntas y una aceptación como algo natural, y en ningún caso condenable, del mismo hecho entre los españoles.
Sin embargo, creo que según mi experiencia y lo informado aquí, los hispanoamericanos no podemos escupir al cielo. Puede que la combinación _a por_ y muchas otras que son habituales en España no se usen en absouto en nuestro continente, es claro, pero sí es muy común otra construcción de dos preposiciones: _de a_. La oigo en Chile frecuentemente y también la he oído en otros países de Hispanoamérica (recuerdo un hilo en este foro sobre una expresión guatemalteca que incluía este término).
Yo mismo huyo de estas series de preposiciones que me parecen poco estéticas y evitables, pero reconozco que la combinación _de a_ está muy incorporada en el español de Chile. No sólo eso, ¡también se usa aquí una combinación de *tres preposiciones*!: "_por favor, démelo *en de a* cien_".
También se usan aquí: _de a caballo_, _de a poco_, _de a kilo_, etc.
Así es que, de ahora en adelante, no seré tan drástico en mi  rechazo al uso de más de una preposición junta.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Aviador said:


> Releyendo las intervenciones de los colegas y tratando de tomar distancia, me parece que hay unanimidad entre los foristas hispanoamericanos en cuanto a su aversión al uso de dos o más preposiciones juntas y una aceptación como algo natural, y en ningún caso condenable, del mismo hecho entre los españoles.



A mí lo que me parece que tienen una aversión (perfectamente respetable) al uso de "a por", y lo tratan de justificar argumentando una supuesta regla de que dos preposiciones nunca pueden ir juntas. Sin embargo tal regla no existe y está claro que es falsa. Si no les gusta "a por" tienen todo el derecho a no usarlo y a poner mala cara, pero no inventemos nuevas reglas que no funcionan.

Ya más en el tema, ayer oí en la tele, en una serie, que uno le decía a otro: "he venido *a por* ti". Está claro que lo decía en tono de amenaza, que ha venido para hacerle algo malo, si hubiera dicho "he venido *por* ti" habría querido decir que ha venido para ayudarle. Así se entiende y se usa en España.


----------



## mirx

Jellby said:


> Está claro que lo decía en tono de amenaza, que ha venido para hacerle algo malo, si hubiera dicho "he venido *por* ti" habría querido decir que ha venido para ayudarle. Así se entiende y se usa en España.


 
Lo de las dos preposiciones juntas, por supuesto que es mentira. Hay infinidad de situaciones en que todos las usamos con la mayor normalidad. En el caso de "a por", lo que pasa es que para oídos americanos y lógica de por aquí, la "a" allí simplemente  no tiene ninguna función ni razón de ser.

En este ejemplo que acabas de citar en México se entendería, obviamente, que se trata de una amenaza; con o sin la "a".


----------



## Valtiel

Yo siempre he oído _a por_ para decir que se va a buscar a alguien o bien se persigue a alguien (con aviesas intenciones). Si se utiliza _por_, yo entiendo que esa persona va porque la otra va o bien para complacerla.

Yo opino que no es que una opción sea la correcta y haya que condenar a la otra, sino que tienen diferentes significados y, por consiguiente, diferentes usos.

Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

Jellby said:


> ayer oí en la tele, en una serie, que uno le decía a otro: "he venido *a por* ti". Está claro que lo decía en tono de amenaza, que ha venido para hacerle algo malo, si hubiera dicho "he venido *por* ti" habría querido decir que ha venido para ayudarle. Así se entiende y se usa en España.


 
Jellby, hola:

Cuando se hizo del ejemplo de voy *a por *un café y voy *por *un café, se dijo que la diferencia radicaba en que la segunda es para indicar que uno pasaba por una cafetería (a través o frente a una). 
¿Todos los españoles entienden estas diferencias? Si así fuera, no veo la razón de esta discusión. La RAE debería incluir esto como norma entonces. Hace más preciso el lenguaje.

Lo que sí debe quedar claro es que si no fuera así o hasta que la RAE no lo ponga como una regla, alguien que pretende aprender español, debe tener presente que en España se habla de una manera y en América de otra.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Polizón said:


> Cuando se hizo del ejemplo de voy *a por *un café y voy *por *un café, se dijo que la diferencia radicaba en que la segunda es para indicar que uno pasaba por una cafetería (a través o frente a una).
> ¿Todos los españoles entienden estas diferencias? Si así fuera, no veo la razón de esta discusión. La RAE debería incluir esto como norma entonces. Hace más preciso el lenguaje.



No es una correspondencia biunívoca. Es decir, "voy por un café" podría significar ambas cosas (y para ambas se usa), pero "voy a por un café" sólo puede significar que uno va a buscar un café, nunca para indicar la causa o el lugar por donde se pasa.


----------



## lunar

¡hola!
Como recapitulación y para ir "_a por"_ un consenso  
copio el párrafo explicativo del DPD.
¡Saludos!

*2.* *a por.* El uso de esta secuencia preposicional pospuesta a verbos de movimiento como _ir, venir, salir, _etc., con el sentido de ‘en busca de’, se percibe como anómalo en el español de América, donde se usa únicamente _por:_ _«Voy por hielo y cervezas a la tienda» _(Victoria _Casta_ [Méx. 1995]). En España alternan ambos usos, aunque en la norma culta goza de preferencia el empleo de _por:_ _«¿Qué haces ahí? ¡Vete por el medicamento, por Dios!»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); _«_—_¿Te vas?_ [...] —_Sí, bajo a por tabaco»_ (MtnGaite _Fragmentos_ [Esp. 1976]). En realidad, no hay razones para censurar el uso de _a por, _pues en la lengua existen otras agrupaciones preposicionales, como _para con, de entre, por entre, tras de, de por,_ etc., perfectamente normales. La secuencia_ a por _se explica por el cruce de las estructuras_ ir a un lugar_ (complemento de dirección) e _ir por algo o alguien_ (‘en busca de’), ya que en esta última está también presente la idea de ‘movimiento hacia’.


----------



## Pedro_X

Hola.

1- Tras releer todas la aportaciones concluyo que "ir por" cubre un campo semántico diferente que "ir a por". 
2- Otrosí digo que es incorrecto decir "ir por" cuando se quiere decir "ir a por" (fetch, en inglés, me parece equivalente a ir a por).

A riesgo de ofender a personas sensibles diré que yo "fui a la mili por cojones" (porque era obligatorio y no ir estaba penado). Desde luego que no "fui *a* por cojones".


----------



## David 62

¡Ir por lana y salir trasquilado!

Ir a por no es correcto, salvo que la RAE lo haya aceptado últimamente, que todo es posible.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

David 62 said:


> ¡Ir por lana y salir trasquilado!
> 
> .


 
Ese dicho podría demostrar que antiguamente no se decía "a por".
Probablemente el "a por" sea una invención relativamente reciente que ha triunfado en España porque aporta una diferenciación y evita ambigüedades como han demostrado otros foreros.

En Andalucía no ha triunfado totalmente y se oye todavía "ir por" donde más al norte dirían "a por".
A Canarias, que yo sepa, tampoco ha llegado el "a por".


----------



## jorgema

Pues a pesar de las 'ambigüedades' en América nos ha ido muy bien hasta ahora sin el "a por". Para resolver todas esas ambigüedades está el contexto de la frase, y cuando no, se puede usar otra construcción.
Queda claro que "ir por" en el sentido de ir en busca de algo o de alguien, es completamente correcto.


----------



## Pedro_X

El dialecto de Toledo, que era el culto en su momento, se extendió por Andalucía, Canarias y América (¿Filipinas también?). Parece que es el que omite "a" para ir a un lugar para ("a") recoger una cosa.

En cuanto al contexto... es (puede ser) una fuente de errores. Cada uno cuenta la fiesta según le va y ve del contexto lo que puede o le conviene. Si se puede omitir, mejor.


----------

